# Efficient Co2 reactors?



## cooledwhip (Apr 3, 2016)

I need a new co2 diffuser, something to get the co2 into the tank. Currently I just use some cheap atomizer but I think I for sure want to go the route of an atomizer. I'm looking at one of these:
https://www.amazon.com/Gulfstream-T...rd_wg=0Zbkn&psc=1&refRID=5RCD4ZTVB7RRJ5EXQ5HM
https://www.amazon.com/Gulfstream-T...rd_wg=0Zbkn&psc=1&refRID=5RCD4ZTVB7RRJ5EXQ5HM

or a green leaf

Atomic Inline CO2 Diffuser 16/22mm | Green Leaf Aquariums

Not sure. Respond soon please so I can order one of these things. Thanks


----------



## MCFC (Feb 12, 2017)

You can make one yourself pretty easily. Either a cerges or a rex grigg will work.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

I got the Sera Flore Active CO2 Reactor 500 and run it inline with a dedicated Fluval 206 with absolutely no media in it. I get zero and I mean absolutely zero bubbles in display tank. The reactor is dead silent. One of the best purchases for my entire system. Place the 206 out right behind my main filter Fluval FX4 out for optimal co2 dismemberment and it absolutely works awesome. I am telling you save yourself the trouble, do not get those but get the Sera Flore. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007A0PI0U/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Not sure why the pictures are tilted but you get the idea. With the atomizers and diffuses you will still get some bubbles in the tank. If you want the cleanest and best co2 dismemberment system go with the reactor.


----------



## cooledwhip (Apr 3, 2016)

clownplanted said:


> I got the Sera Flore Active CO2 Reactor 500 and run it inline with a dedicated Fluval 206 with absolutely no media in it. I get zero and I mean absolutely zero bubbles in display tank. The reactor is dead silent. One of the best purchases for my entire system. Place the 206 out right behind my main filter Fluval FX4 out for optimal co2 dismemberment and it absolutely works awesome. I am telling you save yourself the trouble, do not get those but get the Sera Flore. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007A0PI0U/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Not sure why the pictures are tilted but you get the idea. With the atomizers and diffuses you will still get some bubbles in the tank. If you want the cleanest and best co2 dismemberment system go with the reactor.


This is for a 10 gallon tank. Is the sera flore good for 10 gallons? It says it's rated for like 60-120. Thanks

Bump: Also I use 1/2 inch tubing... I don't think the SERA would work.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

cooledwhip said:


> This is for a 10 gallon tank. Is the sera flore good for 10 gallons? It says it's rated for like 60-120. Thanks
> 
> Bump: Also I use 1/2 inch tubing... I don't think the SERA would work.




All depends on the canister filter you use. I use the 206 which also has 1/2 hose. Just get barbed adapters to go from 5/8 to 1/2. It works great. You could use the same design I use. Trust me it works great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



clownplanted said:


> All depends on the canister filter you use. I use the 206 which also has 1/2 hose. Just get barbed adapters to go from 5/8 to 1/2. It works great. You could use the same design I use. Trust me it works great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




With the Fluval 6 series canister filters i.e. Fluval 106/206/306 regardless of the hose size the rubber adapters that connect the canister to hose is 5/8 to whatever hose size in my case is 5/8 to 1/2. So what I did was get an extra set of rubber hose adapters that connect then the reactor to the hosing. If you look at the pic I sent you will see what I am talking about. Again the hose is 1/2 and connects no problem to the reactor via the rubber adapters. You could if u have the money get a dedicated canister filter in your case I would get the Fluval 106. Again same exact setup I have but with the Fluval 206 which in the pics you see right next to the reactor. If you are interested in the setup more specifically you can pm me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cooledwhip (Apr 3, 2016)

clownplanted said:


> With the Fluval 6 series canister filters i.e. Fluval 106/206/306 regardless of the hose size the rubber adapters that connect the canister to hose is 5/8 to whatever hose size in my case is 5/8 to 1/2. So what I did was get an extra set of rubber hose adapters that connect then the reactor to the hosing. If you look at the pic I sent you will see what I am talking about. Again the hose is 1/2 and connects no problem to the reactor via the rubber adapters. You could if u have the money get a dedicated canister filter in your case I would get the Fluval 106. Again same exact setup I have but with the Fluval 206 which in the pics you see right next to the reactor. If you are interested in the setup more specifically you can pm me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome thanks for the help. Yeah I have a fluval 306 on my 29 gallon but I just use an atomizer into the filter intake. 

I will buy the extra rubber adapters, I think I know what you are talking about.

Where can I get some? Thanks


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

cooledwhip said:


> Awesome thanks for the help. Yeah I have a fluval 306 on my 29 gallon but I just use an atomizer into the filter intake.
> 
> I will buy the extra rubber adapters, I think I know what you are talking about.
> 
> Where can I get some? Thanks


Amazon https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002Z7V3W/

Then just get some hose clamps and it works to seal the ends. Because I was short some ribbed hosing due to having to use some when going from the filter to reactor I just bought some 1/2 ID clear hose and hooked it up to the existing ribbed hosing for the out using a plastic 1/2 to 1/2 barbed adapter. That is why you see the clear hosing going from reactor out. If you have enough existing fluval 306 ribbed hosing then you are good.


----------



## cooledwhip (Apr 3, 2016)

clownplanted said:


> Amazon https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002Z7V3W/
> 
> Then just get some hose clamps and it works to seal the ends. Because I was short some ribbed hosing due to having to use some when going from the filter to reactor I just bought some 1/2 ID clear hose and hooked it up to the existing ribbed hosing for the out using a plastic 1/2 to 1/2 barbed adapter. That is why you see the clear hosing going from reactor out. If you have enough existing fluval 306 ribbed hosing then you are good.


Actually I don't even think it's half inch tubing. This is the filter I have.

National Geographic? Aquarium Filter | fish Filters | PetSmart

It says no where the tubing size and I measured it and it's NOT 1/2 inch its a really weird measurement.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

cooledwhip said:


> Actually I don't even think it's half inch tubing. This is the filter I have.
> 
> National Geographic? Aquarium Filter | fish Filters | PetSmart
> 
> It says no where the tubing size and I measured it and it's NOT 1/2 inch its a really weird measurement.


Strange. Maybe its 5/8? It should be 1/2. its hard to find the specs for it. Its basically a re branded eheim ecco filter. I would just take the hose you have in to the hardware store and find a barbed adapter that will fit it that goes to 5/8 and you should be good. Are you measuring the ID?(Inner Diameter)

National Geographic Filter ??? What do you think? - Aquarium Advice - Aquarium Forum Community


----------



## cooledwhip (Apr 3, 2016)

The inner diameter is pretty much a centimeter in diameter. I have no idea why they used odd measurements though. Should I try the Sera one you suggested? I don't want to risk anything. Not sure what to do here.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

cooledwhip said:


> The inner diameter is pretty much a centimeter in diameter. I have no idea why they used odd measurements though. Should I try the Sera one you suggested? I don't want to risk anything. Not sure what to do here.




Yes for sure. I love the Sera. That sounds like you only measured the thickness of the hose. That's not what you need. You want to measure the opening. From end to end on the inside. Make sense? I'll take a pic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

So this hose ID is 5/8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cooledwhip (Apr 3, 2016)

Yeah I know how to measure the tubing diameter it's about a centimeter like i said.

3/8 inches... it's more clear now that I look back on it. Odd. 3/8 of an inch. It's really small tubing.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

cooledwhip said:


> Yeah I know how to measure the tubing diameter it's about a centimeter like i said.
> 
> 3/8 inches... it's more clear now that I look back on it. Odd. 3/8 of an inch. It's really small tubing.


Ok in that case no problem. Just need two of these 3/8" to 5/8" https://www.freshwatersystems.com/p-5162-reducer-barb-connector-natural-nylon-58-id-x-38-id.aspx

Should have at your local hardware store. Then get a short length of 5/8" clear hose to go from the Sera Flora reactor to adapter. And then the other end of adapter to your existing hose you have for the out. Then another short 5/8" clear hose to go from other port of reactor to go to other 5/8" to 3/8" barb then the 3/8" hose to your canister.


----------



## cooledwhip (Apr 3, 2016)

clownplanted said:


> Ok in that case no problem. Just need two of these 3/8" to 5/8" https://www.freshwatersystems.com/p-5162-reducer-barb-connector-natural-nylon-58-id-x-38-id.aspx
> 
> Should have at your local hardware store. Then get a short length of 5/8" clear hose to go from the Sera Flora reactor to adapter. And then the other end of adapter to your existing hose you have for the out. Then another short 5/8" clear hose to go from other port of reactor to go to other 5/8" to 3/8" barb then the 3/8" hose to your canister.


Complicated....

Would a green leaf aquariums reactor work? It's like a MINI reactor with a diffuser inside so it's already small bubbles when it gets pumped into the output. 

My canister filter is exposed all these adapters and stuff would just look ugly,


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

cooledwhip said:


> Complicated....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am sure it would. makes sense since yours is exposed to go that route. I never used one so cannot answer though but read from some that they do work pretty good. Just will see some bubbles if that's ok with you compared to a reactor.


----------



## soc200 (Feb 26, 2011)

I purchased the diffuser (and a co2 setup) from GLA 1-2 months ago. The diffuser started leaking 2 days ago. One of the plastic rings had cracked all the way through. I have temporarily fixed it with a new clamp, but I believe the fix will only be semi-permanent. I don't expect it to hold long-term.

I really like the results of the diffuser (and the soda bubbles)...but I will probably keep a back up incase of another failure. The co2 regulator/solenoid on the other hand are serving me VERY well. I will continue to buy from GLA despite my diffuser problem.

edit: I have also ordered an extra ball valve to install after my co2 diffuser and inline heater. I realized quickly that life would have been MUCH simpler if I had a way to stop water from back-flowing when a quick repair was needed.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00025675K/ref=ox_huc_add_on_msg_title_1?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

soc200 said:


> I purchased the diffuser (and a co2 setup) from GLA 1-2 months ago. The diffuser started leaking 2 days ago. One of the plastic rings had cracked all the way through. I have temporarily fixed it with a new clamp, but I believe the fix will only be semi-permanent. I don't expect it to hold long-term.
> 
> I really like the results of the diffuser (and the soda bubbles)...but I will probably keep a back up incase of another failure. The co2 regulator/solenoid on the other hand are serving me VERY well. I will continue to buy from GLA despite my diffuser problem.
> 
> ...




Very good idea. A good idea to have at least one between the co2 and diffuser. My co2 system came with one so was a score. Came installed right after bubble checker. Sorry to hear you're got cracked. Can easily happen if a lot of pressure from hosing or whatnot. Why I am always careful tightening down the clamps and stuff. I thought I nearly cracked my reactor when tightening the clamps. Your system looks great. I am looking at getting an online Hester as well. One less piece of equipment in display tank is winner for me. And keeps the temperature more stable. Again nice setup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soc200 (Feb 26, 2011)

clownplanted said:


> Very good idea. A good idea to have at least one between the co2 and diffuser. My co2 system came with one so was a score. Came installed right after bubble checker. Sorry to hear you're got cracked. Can easily happen if a lot of pressure from hosing or whatnot. Why I am always careful tightening down the clamps and stuff. I thought I nearly cracked my reactor when tightening the clamps. Your system looks great. I am looking at getting an online Hester as well. One less piece of equipment in display tank is winner for me. And keeps the temperature more stable. Again nice setup.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I understand you correctly, I believe you are referring to the "check valve" (in the co2 line) which is extremely important to the safety of your solenoid. I was referring to putting a "ball valve" between the spray bar and the inline diffuser. When my diffuser started leaking, I shut the canister filter off, but the water was back siphoning from the spray bar out the crack. 

Anyhow, just posting my experience. Any time you find water under your tank, you start re-evaluating :grin2:


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

soc200 said:


> If I understand you correctly, I believe you are referring to the "check valve" (in the co2 line) which is extremely important to the safety of your solenoid. I was referring to putting a "ball valve" between the spray bar and the inline diffuser. When my diffuser started leaking, I shut the canister filter off, but the water was back siphoning from the spray bar out the crack.
> 
> Anyhow, just posting my experience. Any time you find water under your tank, you start re-evaluating :grin2:


Gotcha and I realized it right after posting what you were referring to lol. And yes you are 100% right anytime in dealing with potential water problems.


----------



## cooledwhip (Apr 3, 2016)

I would probably use hose clamps anyway. more secure. What does the diffuser look like underneath the black nut things? Would a hose clamp work to clamp it to the threading? ugh this is pissing me off so much all because the stupid tubing is an odd dimension. I think I can get away with a half inch diameter sized reactor.


Wait I just found this, I'l buy this one.

https://www.amazon.com/ISTA-Diffuse...F8&qid=1489942270&sr=8-3&keywords=co2+reactor


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

cooledwhip said:


> I would probably use hose clamps anyway. more secure. What does the diffuser look like underneath the black nut things? Would a hose clamp work to clamp it to the threading? ugh this is pissing me off so much all because the stupid tubing is an odd dimension. I think I can get away with a half inch diameter sized reactor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes I just slid the hose end all the way as far as it can go the used hose clamps. Worked great. Yes that one is great. Very similar to mine. Go for it. Do the same just slide the hoses all the way to the end then hose clamp it down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 71percent (Mar 6, 2017)

Been reading along - anyone have any good suggestions for check-valves? Heard a lot fail...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Personally on a 10g tank I would not do a cerges/rex griggs style reactor. Just not worth it I feel. With the low rate at which you need to inject Co2 in a 10g tank to reach 20-30ppm the Greenleaf should be more than adequate. Make sure to place it on the output as close to the filter as possible and what little micro bubbles that will make it to your tank will hardly be noticeable. Make sure your set your regulator about 30-35 psi or this style of atomizer will not work. Just my 2 cents

Dan


----------

